# What do I do with this wall?



## marks.fletchers (Jan 3, 2015)

A gallery wall offers the impression of a professional's touch that anyone can achieve. choose frames that match for a modern look.


----------



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you have room between the wall and dining area for a wide but shallow table (almost like a sideboard) to do a vignette with art, lamps and accessories?


----------



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Bloxxy (Apr 7, 2015)

I was going to suggest some sort of small table with ornaments and the such like. Then I saw all the kids toys.....
Maybe a couple paintings/prints but I'm not sure it'll look right with the fireplace. Could move the mirror into that space and hang a picture above the mantle instead.


----------



## mpmp2121 (Jul 17, 2015)

saw the presence of kiddos and thought...maybe you have some young artists? 








http://temporary-digs.com/contact-paper-wallpaper/


----------

